# Our first Pelican of the year



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

This fellow is an adult male Pelican. He crashed into the sagebrush on his way to the nesting ground. What happens to these guys is they leave the California coast and head up over the Sierra mountains and sometimes they hit headwinds or they just don't have enough fuel to make it all the way to the nesting grounds so they just crash from fatigue and don't have the energy to get airbourne again. If we don't find them in time they end up as cayote food. But we got this guy now so after a couple weeks of rest and 40-50 cans of mackeral he will be all re-fueled up and ready to join his buddies at the nesting ground. Just a side note - that fin on his beak, no one is quite sure what it is for, the adult males grow them during mating season and then it drops off later in the year. It might be to impress the babes or it could be some kind of air foil to deflect the air away from the eyes no one know for sure.

NAB


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He sure does look warn out, but I'm sure he will as good as new and able to impress the babes, once his rehab is complete with you, he is lucky that you found him. 

I have never seen  anything like that fin, it makes his beak look like part of an upsidedown surfboard...

thank you for sharing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! That "fin" does look strange...guess he isn't talking, so we humans may never know what it's for! BUT, as long as HE knows...

Sure glad you found him in time, Nab!! He's QUITE the handsome lad!! 

I don't remember seeing a white pelican before!

Wishing him all the best! AND, thank YOU for posting his "story!"

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, he sure is a looker, even if he is tired. You and Nancy get in the most interesting birds. I have never seen one with the "rudder" on their beak like that.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I, too, never knew about that "thing" on the beak .. never saw it on a Peli. Insteresting stuff, Nab, and thank you for sharing and educating us!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Another lucky bird. He sure is handsome.
Had no idea they can grow fins on their beaks.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

When I saw that photo, I had to double check the date wasn't April 1st!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Glad this guys safe and in the right hands! I'm sure he would love to see his flock again someday soon. Please keep us updated on his condition.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Only 30 cans of mackeral later*

Once we got some good food down him the little fellow perked right up and was ready to go so we took him out to the wildlife refudge yesterday to join up with his biuddies. 

A big pouch wave coming out of the carrier.










Oh Boy real lake with fish.










Bye humans thanks for the free mackeral


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Congratulations on another successful rehab! Lovely location for the release!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It's sad to see him go. I wish him the best of luck.
Thank you for all you did for him.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He looks great, I hope he finds himself a mate and has a long and happy life.

Thanks for the update, Nab.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, I just love a happy ending.....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Nab, THANKS so MUCH for the wonderful update!!

What a lovely place to find a new life for this beauty!!

Wish him ALL THE BEST!

Words just aren't enough to say how much we appreciate all you and Nancy do for these lucky ones!!

With Love, Hugs and ADMIRATION!! 

Shi


----------

